

Venture's New Grail - Mistone
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/0216/046_print.html

======
jwesley
Very interesting article. I think this is where the VC business is heading.
Startups will either bootstrap or take very little capital and then receive
larger investments when they have matured to profitability.

